# Deluxe T Top Special Price W/Pics



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

DELUXE 5 X 7 4 ROD HOLDERS, 1 1/2 INCH SCHEDULE 40HEAVY DUTY LEGS, CUSTOM GRAB BARS ON CANOPY AND OVAL GRAB BARSON REAR LEGS $1800 FOR A SHORT TIME ONLY:letsparty


----------

